# Problem mit .eps Files



## ydna (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, ich habe 2 Logos im .eps Format. Mein Problem ist, ich muss die Logos einfärben und auf verschiedene Grössen formatieren ohne dass ein Qualitätsverlust entsteht. Welches Programm ist dafür geeignet? In Photoshop kann ich es zwar einfärben, aber wenn ich es in einer bestimmten Grösse speichere habe ich Qualitätsverluste.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Fey (10. Oktober 2003)

HI ydna,

ich würde dir da Macromedia Freehand oder Adobe Illustrator ans Herz legen.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## KarlC (14. Oktober 2003)

Es wäre erst mal interessant, welche Programme du schon dein Eigen nennst 

EPS müsstest du in jedem Vektorenprogramm (Freehand, AI, Corel Draw) öffnen und ohne Verlust weiterverarbeiten können.


----------

